# Reset the M-tronic



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Apr 26, 2014)

I remember reading somebody posting you can reset the M-tronic. How do you do it?


----------



## KG441c (Apr 26, 2014)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> I remember reading somebody posting you can reset the M-tronic. How do you do it?


Take the bar and chain off, crank saw in choke position, and leave it on choke running for approx. 90 sec. Then move mastercontrol lever all the way to off. Reinstall bar and chain and go make several full cuts


----------



## AKDoug (Apr 26, 2014)

I do not believe there is a single purpose in removing the bar and chain.


----------



## KG441c (Apr 26, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> I do not believe there is a single purpose in removing the bar and chain.


Not sure of the purpose but thats what the service manual calls for. Doug have u heard any more about the hot start issues?


----------



## KG441c (Apr 26, 2014)

Brush Ape said:


> KG, you only left out the part that the chain brake is off.


I wonder why in the manual it says in the regular startup procedure to start with chainbreak on but in resetting to leave it off? I do believe they have aproblem witb some mtronics with the hot start issues. too many people having the same problems


----------



## Bl8tant (Apr 26, 2014)

Those sound like safety precautions to me (ie...in case the saw runs fast enough to turn the chain). My dealers mechanic described the procedure briefly and I thought he said something about an additional idling cycle after the 90 sec run on "choke" but before the test test cuts ??? Just curious.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Apr 27, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Not sure of the purpose but thats what the service manual calls for. Doug have u heard any more about the hot start issues?



Its probably just a safety thing.


----------



## KG441c (Apr 27, 2014)

Bl8tant said:


> Those sound like safety precautions to me (ie...in case the saw runs fast enough to turn the chain). My dealers mechanic described the procedure briefly and I thought he said something about an additional idling cycle after the 90 sec run on "choke" but before
> the test test cuts ??? Just curious.


Not sure? Service manual says nothing about additional idling?


----------



## dl5205 (Apr 27, 2014)

Someone posted a more in depth, or at least more complicated procedure for resetting the M Tune. It was some time ago, but I remember seeing it. Maybe in MasterMind's last Ms241c thread?


----------



## AKDoug (Apr 27, 2014)

I just sat through a Stihl tech class and we discussed the 441-CM pretty thoroughly. No additional techniques in resetting the M-tronic. I think the hot start issue might be guys not moving the selector down to the "choke" position on every start. I could be wrong.


----------



## KG441c (Apr 27, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> I just sat through a Stihl tech class and we discussed the 441-CM pretty thoroughly. No additional techniques in resetting the M-tronic. I think the hot start issue might be guys not moving the selector down to the "choke" position on every start. I could be wrong.


It says nothing in the manual about starting in choke every time? I'll call Stihl Tech support Monday morning and ask some questions


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Apr 27, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> I just sat through a Stihl tech class and we discussed the 441-CM pretty thoroughly. No additional techniques in resetting the M-tronic. I think the hot start issue might be guys not moving the selector down to the "choke" position on every start. I could be wrong.



No additional procedure sounds nice and simple. I never set mine to choke when warm and it fires first pull every time when warm.

The small issue I am having with mine is that when I set it down to idle and move some wood around sometimes it will die but it always fires right back up on 1st pull. Maybe it is because I run 36:1 but it seems the m-tronic would adjust to the mix.


----------



## Officer's Match (Apr 27, 2014)

Mine has never, not once, failed to enthusiastically start on the first pull warm or hot. 4 pulls max if very cold and/or ran completely dry of mix (I seldom have done that since finding non-eth fuel source).


----------



## AKDoug (Apr 27, 2014)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> No additional procedure sounds nice and simple. I never set mine to choke when warm and it fires first pull every time when warm.
> 
> The small issue I am having with mine is that when I set it down to idle and move some wood around sometimes it will die but it always fires right back up on 1st pull. Maybe it is because I run 36:1 but it seems the m-tronic would adjust to the mix.


 It's a very simple system that makes the adjustments based on RPM and the temp sensors in the ignition module. Oil ratio would only be adjusted for if it effected RPM or the temp, which I assume it would.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Apr 27, 2014)

So the mix could be the cause...loading up at idle?


----------



## VinceGU05 (Apr 28, 2014)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> No additional procedure sounds nice and simple. I never set mine to choke when warm and it fires first pull every time when warm.
> 
> The small issue I am having with mine is that when I set it down to idle and move some wood around sometimes it will die but it always fires right back up on 1st pull. Maybe it is because I run 36:1 but it seems the m-tronic would adjust to the mix.


 yeah there was a thread about some cm saws stopping when sat down and idled for periods of time. i believe its a carby pump adjustment or similar. try searching with 441cm stalling or the like.


----------



## jus2fat (Apr 28, 2014)

Maybe I'm just missing something here...but if you're going to let the saw idle for more than 15 seconds...just turn it off..


----------



## KG441c (Apr 28, 2014)

Just got off the phone with Casey at Stihl Tech Support. The correct way to recalibrate is crank saw in start position and let idle for 90 sec in the start position. After 90 sec blip throttle to run position then shut off. Restart and let idle in the run position for 60 sec then shut off. Recrank and make 5 full cuts. A few notes was he said no need to remove bar and chain and also to recrank in the start position everytime not in the run position


----------



## XSKIER (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## AKDoug (Apr 28, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Just got off the phone with Casey at Stihl Tech Support. The correct way to recalibrate is crank saw in start position and let idle for 90 sec in the start position. After 90 sec blip throttle to run position then shut off. Restart and let idle in the run position for 60 sec then shut off. Recrank and make 5 full cuts. A few notes was he said no need to remove bar and chain and also to recrank in the start position everytime not in the run position


Argh! I wish all the Stihl "tech" guys would get together and give out the same party line on what to do. In reality it may not matter, but we were told to not touch the throttle at all and move directly to off. Nothing about letting it idle in run, just get out and do the test cuts.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Apr 28, 2014)

jus2fat said:


> Maybe I'm just missing something here...but if you're going to let the saw idle for more than 15 seconds...just turn it off..


 
Makes perfect sense but this also results in alot of extra wear on the starting components over a long period of time 20-30 times a day. I get alot of my firewood at the local compost and they are alot of big pcs that are not very long and require alot of noodling so that I can manage the pcs onto the splitter which is alot of setting the saw down and moving the pcs around. Not to mention the fact that a new 885.00 plus tax saw should sit and idle all day ya know being new and all.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Apr 28, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Just got off the phone with Casey at Stihl Tech Support. The correct way to recalibrate is crank saw in start position and let idle for 90 sec in the start position. After 90 sec blip throttle to run position then shut off. Restart and let idle in the run position for 60 sec then shut off. Recrank and make 5 full cuts. A few notes was he said no need to remove bar and chain and also to recrank in the start position everytime not in the run position



I am a little lost on the start position and run position. The saw has choke and run position. They don't want us starting it in choke position every time do they?


----------



## KG441c (Apr 28, 2014)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> I am a little lost on the start position and run position. The saw has choke and run position. They don't want us starting it in choke position every time do they?[/QUOTE
> Yes and if that saw wont idle when u sit it down take it back to the dealer or call Stihl Tech support. Mine will idle with 0 issues all day


----------



## KG441c (Apr 28, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> Argh! I wish all the Stihl "tech" guys would get together and give out the same party line on what to do. In reality it may not matter, but we were told to not touch the throttle at all and move directly to off. Nothing about letting it idle in run, just get out and do the test cuts.


Doug I actually talked to Casey and the older gentleman Kenneth and they both told me the same thing. They also said that the Stihl analyzer would only walk the technician through the recalibrate procedure. They said any qualified tech should be able to make all checks on hard components and recalibrate a mtronics saw without an analyzer and fix it. Said that compression, vaccum, ignition module, impulse line, boot, ppor fuel, etc. Would usually be the culprit


----------



## c5rulz (Apr 28, 2014)

Stihl having hot start issues, say it isn't so.


----------



## AKDoug (Apr 28, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Doug I actually talked to Casey and the older gentleman Kenneth and they both told me the same thing. They also said that the Stihl analyzer would only walk the technician through the recalibrate procedure. They said any qualified tech should be able to make all checks on hard components and recalibrate a mtronics saw without an analyzer and fix it. Said that compression, vaccum, ignition module, impulse line, boot, ppor fuel, etc. Would usually be the culprit


 That is correct. The carb itself is nothing magical. Just imagine that the solenoid on the side of the carb is a very small man with a very quick screw driver. For your die at idle issue, I'd for sure check for air leaks.


----------



## AKDoug (Apr 28, 2014)

MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> I am a little lost on the start position and run position. The saw has choke and run position. They don't want us starting it in choke position every time do they?


Yes, they want us to start in the choke position. There is a choke position sensor and it will set the shutter where it needs to be.


----------



## VinceGU05 (Apr 28, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> Yes, they want us to start in the choke position. There is a choke position sensor and it will set the shutter where it needs to be.


yah i had a read thru my 441cm manual. it didnt mention anything about hot starts but just said to start on the choke position every time. learn something ne every day!


----------



## LowVolt (Apr 28, 2014)

As someone stated before there was a a thread about this exact same subject.


----------



## MustangMike (Apr 29, 2014)

Not sure if the 441 is different than my 362, but I use the "Start" position for cold starts and "Run" for warm starts and have never had trouble starting the saw.

When warm, it starts on the first pull in the "Run" mode. If I put it in "Start" when warm it does not start on the first pull.

I'm not an expert on M-Tronic, but what I do works with my saw, so "if it ain't broke, I'm not going to fix it".

If someone needs it I did print those re-calibration procedures, but I don't think they were different than what KG posted. However, I can dig them up if someone wants them.

Also, I run Stihl synthetic 50:1 with 93 octane fuel. The saw was designed to run with 50:1, so that is what I would use.


----------



## MtnMike (May 2, 2014)

We got into M-Tronic "rebooting" in a thread I started about my MS441 C-M dying after long idle periods a little while back. That thread recruited at least two different reset procedures. (This might be the thread MustangMike referenced...)

Thread is here -> http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-ms-441-c-m-dies-after-idling.248682/

One reset procedure from Ozhoo was posted on page 3 of the thread, and then the one I got from my dealer is posted on page 4. Be sure to read Ozhoo's explanations of the two procedures (p.4), 'cuz they're for different purposes.



MS460WOODCHUCK said:


> The small issue I am having with mine is that when I set it down to idle and move some wood around sometimes it will die but it always fires right back up on 1st pull. Maybe it is because I run 36:1 but it seems the m-tronic would adjust to the mix.



It sounds as though your saw is doing exactly what mine was doing. In my case the saw went to the dealer three times for the issue and on the third visit Stihl just warrantied the whole saw--shipped me a brand new 441. The new saw, although it has only 1.6hrs on it and just two tanks through it, seems to be behaving itself. I cleared a medium-sized (20" DBH) ponderosa blow-down at our church girls camp a few months ago and it ran like a million bucks. I wish I knew what the ailment was with my original saw, but at least I'm cutting again. (For the record, the original 441 was running E0 91-octane fuel with Stilh Premium oil @ 50:1. The new 441 is running E0 91-octane fuel with Bel-ray H1R at 40:1.) Best of luck to you Woodchuck...hope this bit of info helps in some way.


----------

